# 5yr old Appendix Quarter Horse



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Really nice looking horse.
His conformation is quite good, the only thing i can say is that he can use alot more muscling in the neck, topline and hinquarters..
Good legs, nice deep girth and a good shoulder. 
Maybe a tad cowhocked but not majorly.


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

He's a cutie!
Looks like he may have a bit of a roach but he's fairly well balanced. He also has a very small neck in comparasion to his body which could make rouding difficult and possible trouble stretching over and using his neck properly over fences.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

